# QSI Engineer question...



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I hooked up the Engineer on a couple of pieces of new track (never used outside) in the house, and ran my QSI Aristo-equipped K-27 just fine, very nice. I took it outside today, and tried in on a loop of track (10' radius, with 10 feet of straight track between end curves) using track that's been outside for a few years. Locomotive ran just fine, but the bell and whistle didn't. Turn the bell or whistle on, 10 - 15 second delay, if it responded at all. The brake apply and release worked perfectly, as did the start up/shut down. Dirty track? Not enough power? I-d ten t problem?

Thanks! Robert


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

DC or DCC? 

What did you use to trigger the bell and whistle? 

What are you powering it with? 

Greg


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

DC, using a Quantum Engineer for the sound controls, power pack is an MRC Tech II 2400. Top track speed of the K is about 40 mph, probably a tad faster than the prototype, and it runs perfectly, no hitches or stalls. 

Thanks! Robert


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds like quantum engineer is goofy... try using the reversing swithch on your Tech II . 

You need to turn the pulse switch off. 

That's only a 1 amp pack basically, I think your power output is marginal, current wise. 

The output voltage is marginal too. 

Greg


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

It actually works perfectly, as long as the locomotive is sitting withing a foot or two of the wire feeds. Which makes me think it's not getting through. Sounds like a bigger power pack would work? 

Thanks! Robert


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats why it worked cause it was close to the input wires.

Read my lips.......

You really DO need a bigger power pack for proper operation.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you test with the pulse switch off? 

Yes, give that power pack to someone in HO or even smaller gauge, my USAT passenger car alone will max that pack out! 

Greg


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, pulse switch off, the QSI instructions said not to use it. 

OK, I'm game, what power pack should I get, something to match up with the K, but won't fry the Engineer? 

Or, should I just plunge into a DCC system, and, um, how much would that cost? 

Robert


----------

